# Auch in der Laufer Ecke kann man gut biken!!



## Andrea35 (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo bin auch wieder zuhause  
War heute mal in Lauf unterwegs und muss sagen .. auch dort kann man schön biken. Zwar leider ohne Käsekuchen  aber dafür mit Kirschen frisch vom Baum   
vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen - wäre bestimmt toll.

vlg Andrea


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

Da gibt es glaub auch n Dirtpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es glaub auch n Dirtpark



Hallihallo  
Echt? Wo??? warst Du schon mal dort??? 
Wie war denn der Käsekuchen - Schwämmchen.


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

Das Schwämmchen hat bis 14.00 Uhr gepennt..........


----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juli 2006)

War wohl doch a bissi heftig


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

Naja, es war recht lang, 4.00 Uhr ging es los, 450 KM nach oben gedüst. Dann durch berlin gurken und Parkplatz suchen. Noch Zeit gehabt. Hmm. Also über den Potsdamer Platz und durch die Arkaden gelaufen, die Frauen mussten in jedes Geschäft, dann auf zum 17. Juni, hmm, blöde geguckt, was das? Das die LP? Ok, das ganze dann 1 1/2 Stunden mitgemacht, dann kein Bock, noch zum neuen Hauptbahnhof gelaufen, hmm, der war auch net so der Bringer, ok, zum Ku'Damm, da noch 3 Stunden rum gewandert, dann 20.00 Uhr wieder heim, 450 HM zurück gefahren ( ohne Pause, wollte heim ), so dann kurz nach Mitternacht heim gewesen, nicht pennen können ( RedBull und so ), dann 2.00 Uhr im Bett, tot..........


----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juli 2006)

Hey bist doch noch jung - des verkraftest du schon.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (16. Juli 2006)

halli hallo!
hier isn laufer!
und natürlich kann man hier auch schön biken 
von nem dirtpark weiss ich allerdings nichts.
wollt mich euch auch schonmal zum biken anschliessen, aber da es in der FH grad mit Prüfungen rund geht ging das leider nicht.

naja Dienstag is die letzte und dann hoff ich, dass das mal was wird.

Bist du evtl durch die Bitterbachschlucht gefahrn?
oder wo bist du lang gekurft?

hoffentlich nehmt ihr mich mal mit.......solltet ihr mich irgendwann nicht mehr finden.........lieg ich warscheinlich aufm weg und hächel nach luft ;-)


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juli 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> hoffentlich nehmt ihr mich mal mit ...
> ...


Nehmt Ihr mich dann auch mit ...  

vlG  
Martin


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (16. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt Ihr mich dann auch mit ...
> 
> vlG
> Martin



und wenn sie uns nicht mitnehmen fahrn wir eben alleine


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juli 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn sie uns nicht mitnehmen fahrn wir eben alleine


Nee ... 
bin mir ziemlich sicher das uns *Andrea35* mitnimmt ...  
das ist nämlich 'ne ganz nette ...  

vlG  
Martin


PS.  Mist ... jetzt bin ich auch noch auf der Schleimspur ausgerutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juli 2006)

Klar nehmen wir Euch mit  
kein Thema !!!!!!!!


----------



## scotix (16. Juli 2006)

@ Buh Tha Monsta: Also wenn am Dienstag die Prüfungen rum sind könnten wir ja am Freitag ne Runde zusammen drehen.  MelsBike ist evtl. auch wieder dabei.  

Den einzigen Dirtpark den ich in der Gegend von Lauf kenne gehört nem Motorradclub, der liegt ca. 500m nachm Obi, links vom Radweg wenn man aus Lauf in Richtung Hersbruck fährt. Der is aber sicher nix für ohne Motor am Zweirad.  
Hab aber auch in Hersbruck von ein paar FR-und DH begeisterten gehört, dass die wohl seit diesem Jahr ein Gelände haben, wo sie was aufziehen wollen. What ever - is eh net mein Ding.  

@ Andrea: Mach weiter so mit deiner Werbung für zukünftige Touren. Ich hoffe das Eis hat euch in Lauf noch geschmeckt oder habt ihr noch ein paar Kilometer dran gehängt? 

Also wer will den am Freitag ne abendliche Tour mitfahren?


----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juli 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andrea: Mach weiter so mit deiner Werbung für zukünftige Touren. Ich hoffe das Eis hat euch in Lauf noch geschmeckt oder habt ihr noch ein paar Kilometer dran gehängt?



Hallo, es war supertoll und ich mach gern Werbung kein Thema  
Hat viel Spaß gemacht mit Dir und Meli zu fahren und danke nochmal für Deine Geduld!!!!  
Das Eis war lecker und ich bin dann echt noch ein paar Runden in Lauf rumgedüst. Hab leider nicht gleich den Bahnhof gefunden.   Aber dann doch noch.     

Leider kann ich am Freitag nicht - wünsche Euch aber dennoch viel Spaß wenn was zamgeht.

vlg Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juli 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Also wer will den am Freitag ne abendliche Tour mitfahren?
> ...


Oooch Menno ...  

Freitag kann ich nicht  

bin erst Sonntag nachmittag wieder im Lande ...  

vielleicht geht da bei euch auch was ...  
wäre echt klasse  

vlG 
Martin


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Juli 2006)

Die Motorradstrecke kenn ich auch.
Bin mitm Bike auch ma durchgefahrn, is aber definitv nix für OHNE Motor. 

achja und Andrea
nach nürnberg gibts nen ganz schönen weg ala FAST NUR SINGLETRAIL.
(fängt in der nähe vom laufer freibad an ( Blaustrich ) und dann muss man n paarmal davon abweichen.
ich nehm mitm gps mal die route auf.

jo gegen freitag hätt ich nix muss mich aber morgen mal wieder ufn esel schmeissen um wieder n bischen kondi zu sammeln.
will ja in 2 wochen für den zeitraum meiner ferienarbeit mitm fahrrad zur arbeit fahrn......und die is in fürth unterfarrnbach 

was schwebt dir so vor? wo willstn langfahrn?


----------



## scotix (17. Juli 2006)

Also für Freitag is angedacht sich in Neunkirchen am Sand zu treffen und dann je nach Zeit und Lust entweder Richtung Rückersdorf oder Hersbruck (z.B. Festung Rothenberg, Glatzenstein, Hansgörgel, Altensittenbach) zu biken.
Vielleicht sollten wir wegen der Hitze auch nicht zu früh fahren, evlt. 18Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Juli 2006)

18 uhr hört sich für mich nicht so gut an, denn da hat meine freundin feierabend......
tjo und ob das geht.......... 

und glatzenstein rauf-runter und dann rothenberg rauf-runter und hansgörgel rauf-runter.

und das ohne training...........da müsstet ihr warscheinlich lang auf mich warten


----------



## scotix (17. Juli 2006)

... es soll ja auch nicht "gehen" sondern "FAHREN"! Ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass die Mädels selbst nicht radeln aber dann doch so sehr beeinflussen wann geradelt wird.   Nee, des is scho ok so.  

Von der Zeit her können wir uns natürlich auch schon um 15Uhr treffen, dann fahre ich evtl. mit Melli eben später noch mal ne Runde zum Glatzenstein   rauf, die kommt nämlich auch erst spät von der Arbeit.
Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie ihr so alle drauf seit. Also lass ich mich wohl besser von euren Lieblingsrunden begeistern und radele brav hinterher.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. Juli 2006)

Nönö so is das net.
Mein Mädel radelt schon auch. nur is die noch unfitter als ich und ich glaub die Bergla packt die noch net.
Ich werd heut nachmittag mal ne kleine Ausfahrt machen und schaun was geht.

von meiner kondi kannste wohl momentan davon ausgehn, dass ich den glatzenstein net am stück schaff....aber mal schaun was die nächsten tage so geht.

allgemein fahr ich eh lieber runter als rauf ;-)


----------



## scotix (19. Juli 2006)

So und wer hat denn nun am kommenden Wochenende (22. o. 23. Juli) Zeit und Lust mit durch die Fränkische zu biken? Von mir aus auch gern was gemäßigtes...
Erfahrungsgemäß startet auch immer ne Gruppe um 13Uhr in Hersbruck, zu der man sich gesellen kann.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (20. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid ich kann noch nicht bescheid geben.

Bin vorgestern richtung rückersdorf gefahren und hab da vor lauter Gras auf nem Singletrail nen querliegenden Baumstamm nicht gesehn.
Tjo dann hats mein Hinterrad hochgehoben und ich bin senkrecht aufm Kopf gelandet.

An dieser Stelle sei meinem Helm gedankt der schlimmeres verhindert hatte!
Tjo allerdings schau ich etz aus wie ein hindu......mit nem Roten Fleck über der Nase zwischen den Augen, weils den helm da hingedrückt hat und ich hatte ziemliche kopfschmerzen.
heimgekommen bin ich noch aber nur ziemlich langsam und mit ner langen pause.

tjo und irgendwie hab ich immer noch n bischen schwindelgefühle.

bin zwar gestern von lauf nach dehnberg grosbellhofen schnaittach rollhofen neunkirchen heuchlinger berg und heim gefahren, aber die anstiege musst ich fast ausnahmslos schieben, das wollte mien körper irgendwie noch nicht.

also mach ich heut mal langsam..irgendwie fühlt sich mein hals noch n bischen verrenkt an.

so ne ******** kaum sind die prüfungen vorbei verletz ich mich.


naja wenigstens ne mct 2 und ne mathe2 1. ;-)
die ersten guten noten in dem studium


----------



## Beerchen (20. Juli 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> So und wer hat denn nun am kommenden Wochenende (22. o. 23. Juli) Zeit und Lust mit durch die Fränkische zu biken? Von mir aus auch gern was gemäßigtes...
> Erfahrungsgemäß startet auch immer ne Gruppe um 13Uhr in Hersbruck, zu der man sich gesellen kann.


wenn Du am 23.ten mit einer gemäßigten 18:00-Uhr-Runde einverstanden bist ...
da würd ich mitkommen  (vor 17:00 Uhr geht's bei mir leider nicht  )

@*Buh Tha Monsta* ... gute Besserung ... (hätte schlimmeres passieren können) ... und schon Dich ein paar Tage ...


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (20. Juli 2006)

tjo ich bin ja schon öfter mal aus kurven geraten in bäumen hängengeblieben usw. aber das war echt heftig.

Nur Gras gesehn und aufeinmal ziehtst mir den hinterbau hoch ich konnt mich nichtma mehr mit den händen abfangen.

naja hab noch leichtes kopfweh und im nacken fühlt sich das ganze irgendwie verspannt an aber ansonsten passt scho alles.

euch viel spass beim radeln. evtl dann halt demnächst


----------



## Andrea35 (20. Juli 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid ich kann noch nicht bescheid geben.
> 
> Bin vorgestern richtung rückersdorf gefahren und hab da vor lauter Gras auf nem Singletrail nen querliegenden Baumstamm nicht gesehn.
> Tjo dann hats mein Hinterrad hochgehoben und ich bin senkrecht aufm Kopf gelandet.
> ...




Hallo,
ja sag mal was treibst denn für Sachen????  
Die Ecke in der Du gefahren bist (Dehnberg usw.) sind wir auch gefahren. War sehr schön. Jetzt werd mal wieder gesund, dass wir dann auch mal zusammen biken können. Jaa???  
vlg und gute Besserung
Andrea


----------



## scotix (21. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Du am 23.ten mit einer gemäßigten 18:00-Uhr-Runde einverstanden bist ...
> da würd ich mitkommen  (vor 17:00 Uhr geht's bei mir leider nicht  )
> 
> @*Buh Tha Monsta* ... gute Besserung ... (hätte schlimmeres passieren können) ... und schon Dich ein paar Tage ...



Ok dann am Sonntag um 18Uhr - Wo treffen? Schick mir doch mal ne PN mit deiner Nummer, für alle Fälle...


----------



## dienici (21. Juli 2006)

Hey sagt bescheid und nehmt mich mit  
Wird langsam mal wieder Zeit, dass ich mich euch anschliesse. 
Aber bitte über SMS (Nummer haben ja einige), da ich doch am Wochenende keinen PC zur Verfügung hab  

Also bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zagreb (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich hätte auch Lust eine gemäßigte 18:00 Runde  am Sonntag mitzuradln.
Wo soll´s denn losgehen


----------



## scotix (23. Juli 2006)

@ Beerchen, Zagreb: Nachdem keiner von euch mit nem Vorschlag kommt und der Titel hier was mit "Lauf" zu tun hat, sag ich jetzt einfach mal Treffpunkt is dann der Bahnhof in Lauf (rechts der Pegnitz) in der Unterführung (zum Abkühlen  ) um 18Uhr.

Bis später (mal sehen ob jemand kommt  ),

@ dienici: ICH hab deine Nummer leider nicht...


----------



## dienici (24. Juli 2006)

Jetzt müsstest du sie ja haben


----------



## Zagreb (24. Juli 2006)

@ scotix
muß mich Entschuldigen, bin am Baggersee eingeschlafen  
vielleicht könnte man sich unter der Woche zu einer Runde treffen   - gerne Laufer Ecke ?!! (kenn ich noch nicht)


----------



## scotix (24. Juli 2006)

Nachdem das mit dem gemeinsamen Biken am WoEnd nun doch nicht so funktioniert hat und ich erst wieder am Freitag Zeit dafür hab, bleibt mir erst mal nur die Hoffnung auf's Wochenende...  Na ja, zumindest hab ich nun zwei Handy-Nr. mehr.  

Also dann rückt mal raus mit euren Termin-Vorschlägen für nen neuen Versuch am kommenden Wochenende, der Treffpunkt is mir relativ egal (Nbg., Lauf, Neunkirchen a. S., Hersbruck, usw.).

Wünsch euch ne amüsante Woche...


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (24. Juli 2006)

tjo nächstes wochenende geht bei mir leider auch net, da bin ich in Bochum....
mitm kleinen abstecher nach Bocholt ( Rose Lagerverkauf )

ansonsten würd ich auch gern ma mit.....nu wos meinem kopf wieder besser geht 

ich schick dir meine nr auch ma per pn


----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,  
also wenn am We was zusammen geht, wäre ich auch gerne mal wieder mit von der Partie. War gestern nur a bissi die Hausrunde abdüsen.   
vlg Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute ...

Wie wär's am Samstag Nachmittag 15:00 Uhr mit'm zweiten Versuch ???
Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Lauf rechts der Pegnitz (in der Unterführung am hinteren Ausgang)  
Aber nur wenn *Scotix* oder *Melsbike* guiden  (denn ich kenn mich in Lauf überhaupt nicht aus  )

Bin aber auch für andere Terminvorschläge offen ...  
(Sonntag hab ich auch noch nichts vor  )


----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's am Samstag Nachmittag 15:00 Uhr mit'm zweiten Versuch ???




Ja sag mal bist narrisch    in der größten Hitze willst Du los??? Oder hast Du einen Leibarzt dabei???  

vlg Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (24. Juli 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sag mal bist narrisch    in der größten Hitze willst Du los??? Oder hast Du einen Leibarzt dabei???
> vlg Andrea


Hast recht ... (schön das du dich so um mich sorgst  )

Also dann doch besser etwas später ...

Samstag Nachmittag 17:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Lauf rechts der Pegnitz (in der Unterführung am hinteren Ausgang)



			
				Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber nur wenn *Scotix* oder *Melsbike* guiden   (denn ich kenn mich in Lauf überhaupt nicht aus  )
> 
> Bin aber auch für andere Terminvorschläge offen ...
> (Sonntag hab ich auch noch nichts vor  )


----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hast recht ... (schön das du dich so um mich sorgst  )
> 
> Also dann doch besser etwas später ...
> 
> ...



Aber immer doch Beerchen   Wenn ich Dich schon damit infiziert habe, dann muss ich doch auf Dich aufpassen.   

Mmmmh Samstag so spät - sorry werde ich ned können.  
Ich dachte eher an was in der Früh oder so.   Aber mal sehen wer sich noch mit einklingt. Jaaaaaa??? 

vlg Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (24. Juli 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mmmmh Samstag so spät - sorry werde ich ned können.
> Ich dachte eher an was in der Früh oder so.
> ...


Früh wär mir auch lieber ...
aber da kann ich net     (da hab ich Stapler-Fahrausbildung) 

Sonntag früh 10:00 Uhr wär noch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Früh wär mir auch lieber ...
> aber da kann ich net     (da hab ich Stapler-Fahrausbildung)
> 
> Sonntag früh 10:00 Uhr wär noch ne Möglichkeit



Am Samstag Staplerausbildung?? In welcher .... Firma bist Du denn??    

Mmmmh also Sonntag wäre auch ok - wie gesagt - warten wir mal ab ok???  

winke aus R-Dorf
Andrea


----------



## scotix (24. Juli 2006)

@ A & B: ... is ja schön das ihr zwei euch gleich sooo schnell auf nen Termin einigen könnt.  

Dann halten wir mal *Sonntag, 30. Juli um 10Uhr in Lauf *in der Bahnhofsunterführung (r. d. Pegnitz) als Termin und Treffpunkt fest, ok?  

Was das Guiden angeht - null problemo! Aber dann fahren wir besser von Lauf in Richtung Hersbruck, hab mich am WoEnd nämlich mit nem Freund auf den Laufer-Trails (ein Irrgarten aus bunten Kreuzen, Punkten, Strichen...  ) verfahren und hatte dann, zurück in Hersbruck somit immerhin 80km hinter mich gebracht...


----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juli 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> @ A & B: ... is ja schön das ihr zwei euch gleich sooo schnell auf nen Termin einigen könnt.
> 
> Dann halten wir mal *Sonntag, 30. Juli um 10Uhr in Lauf *in der Bahnhofsunterführung (r. d. Pegnitz) als Termin und Treffpunkt fest, ok?
> 
> Was das Guiden angeht - null problemo! Aber dann fahren wir besser von Lauf in Richtung Hersbruck, hab mich am WoEnd nämlich mit nem Freund auf den Laufer-Trails (ein Irrgarten aus bunten Kreuzen, Punkten, Strichen...  ) verfahren und hatte dann, zurück in Hersbruck somit immerhin 80km hinter mich gebracht...




Hallo,
ja was treibst denn für Sachen. Wärst zum Nuschelberg und häst bissi genascht dann wäre Dir/Euch das bestimmt nicht passiert.   

vlg andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotix (24. Juli 2006)

... keine Angst, da sind wir schon auf dem Weg von Heb. nach Lauf hin   - war wieder sehr lecker, für nen zweiten Stopover lagen uns da einfach zuviel Hm dazwischen...


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (24. Juli 2006)

huhu ich mal wieder
also in Richtung Rückersdorf Nuschelberg usw könnte ich auch ma guiden ( wenn ich ma wieder im Land bin ;-) )
und falls wir uns verfahren hab ich immer nochn GPS mit Topokarte.....wir finden also garantiert wieder heim.


.....Andrea wolltest du dir nicht mal n GPS anschaun? glaub ich hab da mal was im Local Tourenthread gelesen....wenn ja wär das ja ne gelegenheit.

nu wüsst ich aber gern mal n bissel genauer was ihr alle so fahrt?!
Bitte ankreuzen:

Hauptsache Kilometer ob Schotter oder SIngletrail is egal [ ]
Singletrails über alles Höhenmeter hin oder her [ ]
Ich will rumkommen in der Gegend wie is mir egal [ ]
Egal ob ich weit wegkomm oder net VIELE SCHÖNE ABFAHRTEN [ ]
Eigentlich schieb ich nur [ ]
Bin mit schallgeschwindigkeit unterwegs [ ]


----------



## Beerchen (24. Juli 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> nu wüsst ich aber gern mal n bissel genauer was ihr alle so fahrt?!
> Bitte ankreuzen:



 [  ] Hauptsache Kilometer ob Schotter oder Singletrail is egal
 [X] Singletrails über alles _(Höhenmeter ... besser weniger)_
 [X] Ich will rumkommen in der Gegend _(wenns nicht zu zu viele HM werden)_
 [  ] Egal ob ich weit wegkomm oder net VIELE SCHÖNE ABFAHRTEN
 [X] Eigentlich schieb ich nur _wenn's zu steil wird (aber dann nicht nur Bergauf  )_
 [  ] Bin mit Schallgeschwindigkeit unterwegs 

hab die Auswahlmöglichkeiten mal ein wenig angepasst  
(schließlich fahr ich noch nicht so lange MTB - guggst du hier)


----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juli 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache Kilometer ob Schotter oder SIngletrail is egal [ ]
> Singletrails über alles Höhenmeter hin oder her [ ]
> Ich will rumkommen in der Gegend wie is mir egal [ ]
> Egal ob ich weit wegkomm oder net VIELE SCHÖNE ABFAHRTEN [ ]
> ...



So ich versuch es auch mal  

Hauptsache Kilometer ob Schotter oder SIngletrail is egal [Muss ned sein - der Spaßfaktor ist mir wichtiger ]
Singletrails über alles Höhenmeter hin oder her [die Höhenmeter kommen von selber - will ja mal in die Berge - bin also fleißig am üben    ]
Ich will rumkommen in der Gegend wie is mir egal [naja egal nicht ganz   ]
Egal ob ich weit wegkomm oder net VIELE SCHÖNE ABFAHRTEN [ ]
Eigentlich schieb ich nur [nur wenn ich kurz vor dem Koma bin  ]
Bin mit schallgeschwindigkeit unterwegs [ ]

Ich fahr erst seit September 05 - also bin ich noch Anfänger   

vlg Andrea


----------



## scotix (24. Juli 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> huhu ich mal wieder
> also in Richtung Rückersdorf Nuschelberg usw könnte ich auch ma guiden ( wenn ich ma wieder im Land bin ;-) )
> und falls wir uns verfahren hab ich immer nochn GPS mit Topokarte.....wir finden also garantiert wieder heim.
> 
> ...



Na da will es aber jemand sehr genau wissen, oder?  
OK - eigentlich trifft bei mir alles zu, je nach Tageslaune eben, aber es sollte schon unter 100km bzw. 5 Stunden pro Tag bleiben, vor allem wegem Hintern...  
Normal-Tage haben bei mir so ca. 30-40km in ca. 2-3 Stunden auf Singletrails und Schotter, gerne auch mit Hm und etwas Tempo, die soziale Komponente sollte auch nicht zu kurz kommen, is ja schließlich ein Hobby...
Ach ja - Schieben is übrigens out! - Zumindest unter 45%-Steigung und 180er Puls geht da nix...


----------



## Zagreb (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Sonntag 10h bin ich dabei  
@ A+B wie fährt  Ihr nach Lauf ?  eventl. könnten wir uns in Nbg. treffen. 

@Buh Tha Monsta
Hauptsache Kilometer ob Schotter oder SIngletrail is egal [X]
Singletrails über alles Höhenmeter hin oder her [X]
Ich will rumkommen in der Gegend wie is mir egal [net egal]
Egal ob ich weit wegkomm oder net VIELE SCHÖNE ABFAHRTEN [X]
Eigentlich schieb ich nur [selten]
Bin mit schallgeschwindigkeit unterwegs [nö]
Solange es Spaß  macht, die Gruppe  stimmt und die Pausen  eingehalten werden bin ich dabei

zagreb


----------



## Andrea35 (25. Juli 2006)

Zagreb schrieb:
			
		

> @ A+B wie fährt  Ihr nach Lauf ?  eventl. könnten wir uns in Nbg. treffen.



Hallo Zagreb,
also ich ( das ist A - wie unschwer zu erkennen.    ) fahr wieder mit der S- Bahn, das hat super geklappt letztesmal.
Hab ich zwar Bahnhof bissi aufenthalt aber nicht so schlimm   

vlg Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (25. Juli 2006)

Zagreb schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ A+B wie fährt Ihr nach Lauf ?  eventl. könnten wir uns in Nbg. treffen.
> ...


Hallo Zagreb,
also ich ( das ist B - wie unschwer zu erkennen.    ) fahr mit'm Auto ...  
Und da "A" mit der S-Bahn fährt, hab ich einen Platz auf'm Fahrrad-Dachträger frei ...  
Wenn ich Dich mitnehmen soll, schick mir 'ne PN ...


----------



## scotix (25. Juli 2006)

Also A, B und Z, nicht das ihr auf der falschen Seite von Lauf wartet. Der rechte Bahnhof ist nicht dort wo die S-Bahn ankommt. - Andrea, ich kann dich aber auch links abholen und wir fahren zusammen rüber, dann schick mir ne PN wann du ankommst...
Super, das des klappt.


----------



## scotix (29. Juli 2006)

Da Andrea um 10:01 Uhr am LINKEN Bahnhof in Lauf ankommt werd ich sie auch gleich mal zum Treffpunkt RECHTS guiden  - Wir kommen also ca. 5 min später, so das ihr gern warten dürft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo  
war ein super Tag heute, hat mir sehr gut gefallen  . 
Bin jetzt zwar richtig fertig ... *AKKU LEER* ... aber die Strecke war einfach Super  .

Wenn es wieder mal passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei  .


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (30. Juli 2006)

ahoi Mädels wie schauts denn Dienstag oder Donnerstag aus?

Mittwoch kann ich leider net und Freitag und Samstag is ja wieder der Red Bull Districtride in Nürnberg 

....und Sontag gehts wohl in die Fränkische Schweiz


----------



## scotix (30. Juli 2006)

Normaler Weise fühl ICH mich nicht bei "Mädels" angesprochen aber Donnerstag, so ab 18Uhr hätte ich schon noch Zeit und Lust für ne Abendrunde zwischen Lauf und Hersbruck. . . Wie schaut's aus mit uns zwei?  

Heut auf der Tour haben wir mal ausgemacht uns am *Samstag beim **RBDr-Nbg.* zu *Treffen, 14Uhr am Dürer-Hasen*(unterhalb der Burg). Da kann man sich ja auch wieder über kommende Touren auslassen.


----------



## Andrea35 (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern war es einfach supergenial. Eine sehr schöne Tour.  
War super was scotix uns gezeigt hat.  
Müssen wir auf jeden Fall wieder mal machen. 
Freu mich schon auf das Nächstemal!!!  
Und die Aussicht vom Glatzenstein war einfach traumhaft.      
vlg 
Andrea


----------



## otti44 (31. Juli 2006)

Entwarnung!

Ich habs überlebt und war um 18:00 Uhr zuhause, allerdings völlig erledigtkein Wunder nach ca. 100 km.

Vielen Dank an den Guide Hendrik und an die anderen Teilnehmer Andrea, Franz und Martin. Es war eine fantastische Tour mir supernetten Gefährten.
.
Ich werd mich bei euch sicherlich wieder mal mit einklinken.

lg, Otti


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (31. Juli 2006)

Von mir aus wenns net aus allen Eimern das Wasser runterhaut bin ich gern dabei.
So 2 Stündla?
Wo willstn lang?
Soll ich nach Neunkirchen kommen?
UND BILDE DIR NET EIN MIT MIR RECHT WEIT ZU KOMMEN!! 
ich werd die FAT Albert montieren, dass es erst recht langsam voran geht

so und etz ab ins bett muss morgen um 4:50 wieder raus zur ferienarbeit...*SCHNARCH*


----------



## scotix (1. August 2006)

@ Otti, Andrea, Franz und Martin: JA, die Tour war echt gut   und da gibt es noch viele viele, mindestens genauso gute Strecken und Aussichtsfelsen bei uns auf'm Land.   Also jederzeit gern wieder, evlt. Ende August?  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am WoEnd in Nbg....

@ BTM: Nur keine Angst, hab doch auch die Fat Albert drauf...  

Also dann am Donnerstag um 18Uhr, am besten an der Ampelkreuzung (Bräunleinsberg/B14), Nähe Getränke Ziegler zwischen Lauf und Reichenschwand, oder genau 49°31'02.23" N  11°20'03.00" E (siehe Bild)  

Falls was dazwischen kommt gibt's bis 16Uhr noch Mail bzw. danach Handy.
"rockshox" ausm Forum kommt evtl. auch mit, HAT SONST NOCH JEMAND ZEIT UND LUST, evtl. Meli oder so?


----------



## Beerchen (1. August 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Also dann am Donnerstag um 18Uhr, am besten an der Ampelkreuzung (Bräunleinsberg/B14), Nähe Getränke Ziegler zwischen Lauf und Reichenschwand, oder genau 49°31'02.23" N  11°20'03.00" E (siehe Bild)
> 
> Falls was dazwischen kommt gibt's bis 16Uhr noch Mail bzw. danach Handy.
> "rockshox" ausm Forum kommt evtl. auch mit, HAT SONST NOCH JEMAND ZEIT UND LUST, evtl. Meli oder so?


Wenn ich's zeitlich schaffe (und Ihr mich mitnehmt  ), komm ich auch mit ... 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (1. August 2006)

Alles klar.
Beerchen, falls du aus Nbg kommst (mitm Zug) oder anderweitig würd ich dich vom Bahnhof abholen.
ausser natürlich du weisst wie du da hin kommst oder fährst mitm Auto oder so hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (1. August 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ausser natürlich du weisst wie du da hin kommst oder fährst mitm Auto oder so hin.


Jepp ... komm mit'm Auto  ,
und weiss wie ich da hinkomme  .

Falls noch bei einem Nürnberger Interesse besteht ... hab noch einen Platz auf'm Dachträger frei  .
(einfach per PN bei mir melden  )


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Zagreb (1. August 2006)

@ scotix
komme am Samstag zum Dürer Hasen  ende August bin ich gerne wieder dabei   War eine tolle Tour und hat Spaß gemacht.
Es wird mir irgendwann auch gelingen die Bilder in die Kiste zu Zaubern 

gruß Zagreb


----------



## scotix (1. August 2006)

@ Z: Super, ich bin ab 14Uhr auch am Dürer-Hasen.  Dann noch viel Spaß beim ewigen Kampf Mensch gegen Maschine... 

@ B & BTM: Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter für Donnerstag bzw. ich auch für Sonntag (Nbg.-Runde).

Wie schaut es denn mit der neuen *Laufer-Tour am 26. oder 27. August *aus, vorher is bei mir scho alles total verplant?


----------



## Beerchen (2. August 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie schaut es denn mit der neuen *Laufer-Tour am 26. oder 27. August *aus
> ...


27'ter klingt gut *sofortimkalendereintrag*  
26'ter könnte (im Notfall) auch gehen *lieberauchmalimkalendereintrag*  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (2. August 2006)

Huhuuu  
bin auch am Samstag um 14.00 beim Mümmelmann und bring mal ein Versucherchen vom Fitnessbrot mit - OK????    
Hoffentlich passt das Wetter   

vlg Andrea


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (2. August 2006)

@ scotix

wo gehts denn donnerstag lang?
sollte es nix werden meld dich doch bitte bei mir telefonisch oder per sms, da es in der Arbeit kritisch wird nochma nachzuschaun, da die hälfte der Belegschaft nach Amberg umzieht und es da morgen hoch her geht.

wär cool, wenns wir spätestens um 8 wieder am ausgangspunkt wären....(näher an Lauf wär auch ok ;-) ) sonst steigt mir meine Freundin noch aufs Dach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (3. August 2006)

Schee woars wieda mol ... 
und irchadwann kumm i a amol die Berch affi 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (3. August 2006)

NUR VERRÜCKTE!

Tritt der scotix den Berg rauf bis ihm die Kette reisst 

sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt 

evtl sollte er sich STAHL Ketten zulegen 

schön wars auch wenns n bissel arg steil war....dafür wars runter umso schöner.

achja wo kann man den video bewundern wenn er online ist?


----------



## Gnet (5. August 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhuuu
> bin auch am Samstag um 14.00 beim Mümmelmann und bring mal ein Versucherchen vom Fitnessbrot mit - OK????
> Hoffentlich passt das Wetter
> 
> vlg Andrea




Würde mich auch gerne mit euch um 14.00 beim Dürrer Hasen treffen wenn es euch nichts ausmacht.

mfg Gnet


----------



## Beerchen (5. August 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch gerne mit euch um 14.00 beim Dürrer Hasen treffen wenn es euch nichts ausmacht.
> 
> mfg Gnet


Wennst pünktlich da bist, wirste auch nicht verjagt ...  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (6. August 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch gerne mit euch um 14.00 beim Dürrer Hasen treffen wenn es euch nichts ausmacht.
> 
> mfg Gnet



Hallihallo guten morgen 
warst Du gestern dort und hast Dich versteckt???    
vlg Andrea


----------



## scotix (16. August 2006)

Die letzte Tour hier is ja nun schon einige Wochen her und am WoEnd hab ich endlich auch mal wieder Zeit zum radeln  geht denn irgendwo in der Gegend was zam? Ich würd gern so 3 bis 5 Stündle CC-Trails fahren, Hm sind wie immer egal und in der Hersbrucker gegend kann ich natürlich auch wieder guiden...  

Wenn Lauf oder Hersbruck net passt, kann man ja auch am Sa. oder So. vom Tiergarten (o.Ä.) aus starten, hab aber nix entsprechendes im Forum gelesen (vielleicht hab ich's auch übersehen...). cu


----------



## Beerchen (16. August 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzte Tour hier is ja nun schon einige Wochen her und am WoEnd hab ich endlich auch mal wieder Zeit zum radeln  geht denn irgendwo in der Gegend was zam? Ich würd gern so 3 bis 5 Stündle CC-Trails fahren, Hm sind wie immer egal und in der Hersbrucker gegend kann ich natürlich auch wieder guiden...
> 
> Wenn Lauf oder Hersbruck net passt, kann man ja auch am Sa. oder So. vom Tiergarten (o.Ä.) aus starten, hab aber nix entsprechendes im Forum gelesen (vielleicht hab ich's auch übersehen...). cu


guckst Du hier:
*[Heimspiel] - Local Touren Thread - Beitrag # 2502*


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## scotix (25. August 2006)

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt können wir gerne am WoEnd mal wieder ne Tour von Lauf bzw. Herbruck aus starten, noch jemand mit dabei?
Evtl. wieder am Sonntag in Lauf am Bahnhof um 10Uhr treffen...


----------



## Beerchen (25. August 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt können wir gerne am WoEnd mal wieder ne Tour von Lauf bzw. Herbruck aus starten, noch jemand mit dabei?
> Evtl. wieder am Sonntag in Lauf am Bahnhof um 10Uhr treffen...


Hallo Hendrick,
es ist vielleicht besser, wenn wir in einem Thread weitermachen  
in dem hier => *Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht*  

Lauf/Hersbruck hört sich gut an.
10:00 Uhr wäre auch OK.


Gruß 
Martin


----------

